# HCC - Long Term Reservations



## Troopers (Jul 23, 2008)

How does it work for memberships other than Companion (7 nights)?  The Affliate membership (25 nights) is only allowed ONE long-term reservation (120 days to one year out for a 7 night stay).  So the other 18 nights can only be booked less than 120 days out (4 months out)?????  Can someone clarify?

Thanks.


----------



## Bourne (Jul 23, 2008)

Its a sliding scale. 

Affiliate members are allowed one long term holiday and one long term reservation. i.e 14 days out of 25 days. Yes, the rest of the 11 days have to be booked under 120 days. 

The saving grace is that, affiliate member's LT holiday reservation sits between Private member's version and Advance Reservation(< 120). i.e. An affiliate member gets a shot at holiday weeks for 60 days *after* private members have booked holiday reservations but *before * the other members get access to it under 120 days. 

Unlike timeshares, it is not an open playing field. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Troopers (Jul 23, 2008)

Bourne said:


> Its a sliding scale.
> 
> Affiliate members are allowed one long term holiday and one long term reservation. i.e 14 days out of 25 days. Yes, the rest of the 11 days have to be booked under 120 days.
> 
> ...



Thanks.  That kinda stinks for the rest of the 11 days...securing cheap or FF airline tickets will be difficult at 120 days out.

Isn't there an additional fee for LT holiday reservations?  I can't seem to find it on the website now but I thought I read it somewhere, maybe on the brochure that you can download after providing some info.  Are the LT holiday reservations tied to certain holidays?  If so, what if you don't want to use the LT holiday reservation during a holiday

Thanks again.


----------



## Bourne (Jul 23, 2008)

For private members, it is 14 days. Last year, the number was 24 days out of 45 as Private membership included 45 days. 

HCC publishes the ability to customize a plan but not the cost. As far as I remember, any plan can be upgraded to a LTH reservation option for 12.5K and 500 per yr extra in dues. ( Don't quote me on it ) 

LT Holiday Reservations are tied to the following holidays. However, a member can choose to use it as a LT reservation. 

New Year's Day 
President's Day
Four weeks of Spring Break, to be determined by the Club annually
The 4th of July
Thanksgiving
Christmas 

All DC's in the past had been liberal with Long Term Holiday reservations. This option is getting dearer by the day. ER mow charges *79K* for the option to book prime holiday weeks. 

P.S. If you think this sub forum is quiet, it is because almost all of us moved our DC based discussion to www.dc4ms.com


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 24, 2008)

R Chen said:


> Thanks. That kinda stinks for the rest of the 11 days...securing cheap or FF airline tickets will be difficult at 120 days out.
> 
> \.


 
Exactly right ... if you plan on using FF miles you need to book 330 days prior. That gives timeshares a huge benefit in comparison to DC's as for $16,000 you can 'own' 14 nights of Marriott Manor Club (resales) and book two weeks in a row 13 months ahead and always get them (including 12 rounds of golf fees) ... but you cannot book 2 weeks in a row or do it 13 months ahead with a DC --- thus FF mile use is severely penalized. But if you can afford a DC you can afford paying for business class. 

Brian


----------



## capjak (Jul 24, 2008)

You can customize the plans at one time it was an extra $5000 to upgrade the companion plan to allow for LTR for Holidays the fees were NOT increased as a result of this one time extra charge.  All custom plans needed to be discussed and were not accessible on the web site.

If truly interested call HCC directly and speak with them they will give you access to their reservation system so that you can see availability.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 25, 2008)

capjak said:


> You can customize the plans at one time it was an extra $5000 to upgrade the companion plan to allow for LTR for Holidays the fees were NOT increased as a result of this one time extra charge.



I think that fee may be $7,500 or $10,000 and quite frankly, they should NOT offer LTH to Companion members (IMHO).


----------



## Bourne (Jul 25, 2008)

R Chen said:


> Thanks.  That kinda stinks for the rest of the 11 days...securing cheap or FF airline tickets will be difficult at 120 days out.
> 
> Thanks again.



Works for some and not for others. 

Outside of HCC and maybe UE Premiere, I do not think the cost of airfare is very high on DC members list as long as it is reasonable.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 25, 2008)

Bourne said:


> ... I do not think the cost of airfare is very high on DC members list as long as it is reasonable.


 
Bourne .. I just checked Expedia for *first class JFK to ROME* and prices  ranged from a *low of $5936 to a high of $13,789 per seat* for Aug 2 to Aug 23, 2008.  Of course, spending $28,000 on 2 seats wouldn't bother most DC members. Is there anything 'reasonable' about any of those prices?

Brian


----------



## capjak (Jul 25, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I think that fee may be $7,500 or $10,000 and quite frankly, they should NOT offer LTH to Companion members (IMHO).



Then it has gone up since January.


----------



## Bourne (Jul 25, 2008)

pwrshift;564933.. I just checked Expedia for [B said:
			
		

> first class JFK to ROME[/B] and prices  ranged from a *low of $5936 to a high of $13,789 per seat* for Aug 2 to Aug 23, 2008.  Of course, spending $28,000 on 2 seats wouldn't bother most DC members. Is there anything 'reasonable' about any of those prices?
> 
> Brian



For someone who is a AA EXP 1.7 MM and has redeemed north of 2 MM over the years on AA, USand DL, I can safely say I know a thing or two about mileage redemptions and how to maximize their value.

There are multiple rebuttals to your post. The simplest one is posted below. 

If every flight you took in the past ten years was a First class paid or redeemed ticket, IMHO, you are wasting a lot of your time staying in Marriott timeshares.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 25, 2008)

Bourne said:


> ...If every flight you took in the past ten years was a First class paid or redeemed ticket, IMHO, you are wasting a lot of your time staying in Marriott timeshares.


 
Bourne ... I haven't paid for any of my personal flights in over 10 years ... and never had less than a business class seat ... thanks to the Marriott MR program with timeshare purchases and exchange for points.  use em or lose em.

Brian


----------



## Bourne (Jul 25, 2008)

...IMHO, you are wasting a lot of your time staying in Marriott timeshares.


----------

